# Solved: Firefox not connecting to Google



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Tech Support
I recently updated my sisters Laptop to Windows 10.
After updating, Firefox will not connect to Google, saying that it has invalid certificates. 
Attempts I have gone through to connect to Google in Firefox:

Changing Date/Time
ipconfig dns flush
resetting netsh firewall, ipv6 and dns cache
Even removed Bitdefender, as I saw online that it may block updated certificates
Deleting the Certificates database in Firefox Profile

I'm stumped here is the spec of the laptop:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU N3520 @ 2.16GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3979 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2042 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 459710 MB, Free - 386029 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, E1-510
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

If you could help I would really appreciate it.


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

bumping thread please help thanks


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

You should probably get this moved to the Windows 10 section because this is a problem with 10 and those people who run it might read your post.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Need more clarity. What do you mean by "Firefox will not connect to Google, saying that it has invalid certificates." ?

I run firefox on win 10, I can access all of my google web sites ie: Calendars, YOUTUBE, Settings, MAIL. 

Are you trying to connect the PC to a Google Fiber connection ?? If that is the case this needs to move to NETWORKING ?


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

storage_man said:


> Need more clarity. What do you mean by "Firefox will not connect to Google, saying that it has invalid certificates." ?
> 
> I run firefox on win 10, I can access all of my google web sites ie: Calendars, YOUTUBE, Settings, MAIL.
> 
> Are you trying to connect the PC to a Google Fiber connection ?? If that is the case this needs to move to NETWORKING ?


How can I describe it, when you have visited a site in FF it says that the certificate is invalid it will usually give two options:
1. Get me out of here
2. Or add website as a exception.

In my case only option available is option 1. How ever my sister can connect to her gmail but not Google Search engine it's weird. 
In MS Edge Browser, it has no issue connecting to google or any of its other services etc


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok - I would recommend that you re-install FireFox. I just got a new upgrade this AM. Something didn't converted correctly in the Win 10 upgrade.


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

No its still not working even tried un-installing FF and installing Watefox a 64bit variant of FF


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good Evening All , I managed to fix the issue.
I found on my sis MS Account that the family parental controls in Windows 10 was stopping her from accessing the Google Search engine website. Under Windows 8 PC with parental controls on it work perfectly fine, we didn't even have Google access blocked at all, but it worked under Windows 8. Under windows 10, the above earlier error would appear. So I have now remove her completely from parental control. She can now browse Google without any issues.

I would like to say thank you for trying to help much appreciated =) Thanks


----------

